# Woodturning Aluminum Handles My First 2



## customchris (Mar 1, 2015)

So I have started to make the tool handles that I bought the lathe for. Here is what I got so far. My first 2 little rough but getting better the more I do .


----------



## Duker (Mar 1, 2015)

CustomChris, for us rookies can you layout a few more details like: what type aluminum, did you bore out for some adjustable weight like lead shot etc.  look great by the way,


----------



## middle.road (Mar 1, 2015)

They look fine from here. More Details! What is their end purpose? Woodturning?


----------



## customchris (Mar 1, 2015)

They are 6061 Aluminum . They are for woodturning tools like bowl gouges. Most of the time ppl use wood handles.. The weight helps with control and vibrations plus it looks cool.
here is a bowl gouge.
http://www.leevalley.com/en/images/item/woodworking/turning/35b0109s1.jpg
here is what its used for


----------



## kvt (Mar 2, 2015)

OK,   handles for wood turning tools,   
Are the two holes, threaded for set screws, to hold the tool in the handle.  
It seems that you will get more of the vibrations, etc from turning, in these, hands that the wood handles normally absorb.   But they look real nice.


----------



## customchris (Mar 2, 2015)

I have turned with both wood and aluminum and it is the weight of the handle the deadens the bounce of the tool


----------



## kvt (Mar 2, 2015)

customchris,    if the weight is what deadens the bounce etc,   Then would it be better once you get your pattern down to make them out of steel or maybe make them where you can put a weight insert in the bottom of them.    Almost like balancing a knife where the butt is in part to counter balance the blade.   Just a thought.  Although if I remember correctly,   the tool rides against the rest most of the time so that would not really matter.


----------



## customchris (Mar 2, 2015)

Its a balance of weight .. if you have to much then is wares you down from holding it for long times.


----------



## kvt (Mar 2, 2015)

I see,   Any way they look real nice.


----------



## middle.road (Mar 11, 2015)

yeah, the three times I've tried to turn bowls I manage to do a bang of job of creating a bucket full of pieces to use a kindling in the fire pit.
Always seem to pick the wrong piece of wood. Someday I figure I'll master it (or get lucky). <GRIN>


----------

